

Apple Adds Do-Not-Track Tool to New Browser - petethomas
http://online.wsj.com/article/SB10001424052748703551304576261272308358858.html

======
makecheck
I don't really see how a simple request system can work. What company is going
to respect tracking preferences? It's not like anyone would ever find out if
they didn't, and their profiling is less accurate if they do.

Browsers are already becoming bloated again. This feature only matters if it
also automatically does things like: refusing to store any cookies from any
related domain, and automatically disabling Flash and other plug-ins that
could also perform tracking.

~~~
carussell
_What company is going to respect tracking preferences?_

The kinds of companies who fear legal repercussions.

